# Just Tested My Water. Does It Look Good



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

the ph was low ph. did not test for high


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

very good.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

im curious though one of my small ps started to get white on the tail fin, just on the very tip. should i be worried? its the only one that has it its been there for a couple days now but hasnt gotten any bigger


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

about your small p , that white spot , got pic? maybe its just fungus , if yes i would check other fish for signs , but id still use pimafix and melafix for few days


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

here they are
i have some fin treatment i could use, hopefully it will help.
and i checked all of my other piranhas and they all look in great health. the only exeption is the smallest one, but other than that the fish looks healthy swimming around and eating


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

if he is smallest he will get beat up and killed eventually , i would quarantine him until he reaches same size as others and then cohab him again
just use pimafix and melafix and some salt , will help


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

got it thanks a bunch.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

well most of times i am saying what i would do , i am sure people here will have different ideas tho


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

well he does eat but in small qauantities not like the others. he gets bullied but not all the time. he doesnt isolate himself eather i hope he doesnt die. but im going to use the fin solution i have and see what that does.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

just remember to remove carbon before you do any medication ! and yea use salt ! best for Ps


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd love to have your pH.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> I'd love to have your pH.


the funny thing is that i tested my tap for ph and it was at 8.4. and that got me thinking what was making my ph drop if i dont use any chemicals other than when i do water changes i use dechlorifier. and i have two live plants.

but im glad its at that and hope it stays that way


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Not calling you out wiz, but a lot of times small ones can make it with large ones. I think if they are fed often the chances increase by a lot. But in some cases nothing can be done there gonners.







lol


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> Not calling you out wiz, but a lot of times small ones can make it with large ones. I think if they are fed often the chances increase by a lot. But in some cases nothing can be done there gonners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well most of stuff i write is what I would do , so far all my small ones got killed so i got different aproach for them to survivve


----------

